# Ученический аккордеон 3/4 Hohner vs Weltmeister



## oleg45120 (7 Мар 2014)

Друзья, решил изучить рынок ученических аккордеонов. Обнаружил на рынке Weltmeister и Hohner:
1. Weltmeister Achat 80 34/80/III/5/3 - цена 71000 руб.
http://www.accordeon.su/akkordeony/weltmei...ister-achat-80/
2. HOHNER BRAVO III 72 - цена 42000 руб.
http://www.accordeon.su/akkordeony/hohner/...avo-iii-72-red/
3. HOHNER AMICA III 72 - цена 60000 руб. 
http://www.accordeon.su/akkordeony/hohner/...ica-iii-72-red/

В чем отличия этих моделей? В чем разница между моделями Хонера?
Настолько ли хуже BRAVO III, чем Achat насколько дешевле?

Сколько будут стоить итальянские аналоги?


----------



## oleg45120 (9 Мар 2014)

неужели никто не сталкивался с этими аккордеонами?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (10 Мар 2014)

Уважаемый *oleg45120*
Отвечу Вам часть вопросов. 
У нас в Е-бурге аккордеоны фирмы Хонер этой ценовой категории покупают очень мало (предпочитают доплатить до Вельтмайстера). Причиной тому их китайское происхождение. Подтверждение этому я получил недавно от своего клиента. У него бизнес с немцами и он хотел купить своему сыну аккордеон в Германии. Его привезли на Хонер. И девушка - продавец, которую он "прижал к стенке", раскололась, что все дешёвые инструменты делаются в Китае. Даже на фабрике они продают китайщину. Как они звучат? Поиграйте и сравните с Вельтмайстером. Всё услышите сами. 
Хотя должен заметить, что китайцы - обучаемый народ. Возможно, что в будущем качество и возрастёт. Но пока... 
Кстати, по поводу ученического Вельта. Не ведитесь на итальянские голоса. Немецкие не хуже! Не переплачивайте.


----------



## Кконстантин (10 Мар 2014)

Не так давно приобретали Weltmeister Achat 80 34/80/III/5/3 - цена 71000 руб
Абсолютно всё сделано из метала и пластика (разве что корпус из фанеры) Клавиатура и конструкция клавиш в правой уменьшена в размере. и вообще корпус и гриф отличается от инструментов выпуска при СССР.
Мы очень расстроены...
Больше брать не будем.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (12 Мар 2014)

Согласен с Константином, немцы удешевили производство максимально. По сравнению с ГДРовскими инструментами у современных один только плюс - хорошие голоса. Мало того, они умудряются в некоторых 3/4 моделях резонаторы крепить на деку без прокладки, т.е. пластмассовый резонатор прямо на пластмассовую деку. а это не есть хорошо, т.к. вместе с погодой плывёт строй. 

Кконстантин писал:


> Мы очень расстроены...
> Больше брать не будем.


Увы, альтернативу по цене, на данный момент, Вы вряд ли найдёте. Вельтмайстеры хоть и сделаны из пластмассы, но сделаны аккуратно и звучат, а китайские Хонеры, хоть и сделаны из дерева, но не звучать, хоть тресни.
P.s. Поймите правильно, я не являюсь дилером Вельта. Просто приходится лечить и тех и других. По опыту у Вельтмайстеров проблем меньше.


----------



## zet10 (12 Мар 2014)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Увы, альтернативу по цене, на данный момент, Вы вряд ли найдёте. Вельтмайстеры хоть и сделаны из пластмассы, но сделаны аккуратно и звучат, а китайские Хонеры, хоть и сделаны из дерева, но не звучать, хоть тресни.


Абсолютно точно.oleg45120 писал:


> Сколько будут стоить итальянские аналоги?


Столько же ,сколько и немцы,но изготавливать и привозить себе это все в Россию это себе в убыток...

Основной рынок продаж новых детских инструментов,это госоргонизации.
Родители такие инструменты практически не покупают в силу многих обстаятельств,которые и так все знают...


----------



## oleg45120 (12 Мар 2014)

Большой минус нашего образования в том, что нет недорогих качественных инструментов.


----------



## zet10 (12 Мар 2014)

*oleg45120*,Вы правы Олег.
Но дело еще в том ,что нет особого спроса на наш инструмент((((...
Посмотрите,что творится ДМШ,мало идут детей учиться на народные инструменты,а отсюда и получается,что производителям не выгодно делать качественные детские инструменты,т.к для этого нужен поток,а не производство 20-30 штук в год...Затратно! А сейчас настало время,когда все думают только о выгоде...
Времена СССР и поддержки народного искусства государством давно прошли и похоже безвозвратно!


----------



## oleg45120 (13 Мар 2014)

*zet10*,
полностью согласен. Сейчас о культуре и искусстве народ вообще мало думает


----------



## MAN (13 Мар 2014)

zet10 писал:


> сейчас настало время,когда все думают только о выгоде...Времена СССР и поддержки народного искусства государством давно прошли и похоже безвозвратно!



oleg45120 писал:


> *zet10*,
> полностью согласен. Сейчас о культуре и искусстве народ вообще мало думает



Виноват, господа, что-то вы меня совсем запутали, так кто же теперь у нас всё-таки меньше думает или не думает вовсе об искусстве и культуре - народ или государство?


oleg45120 писал:


> Большой минус нашего образования в том, что нет недорогих качественных инструментов.


 Да, но зато среди дорогих есть и некачественные! :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (13 Мар 2014)

MAN писал:


> Виноват, господа, что-то вы меня совсем запутали, так кто же теперь у нас всё-таки меньше думает или не думает вовсе об искусстве и культуре - народ или государство?


Народ может думать о культуре сколько угодно, но без нормальной политики и поддержки государства этой самой культуры,думы народа так и останутся думами и мечтами...
И наблюдая эту политику уже на протяжении 20 лет,видно как постепенно профессиональное обучение переходит на уровень хобби,что и не удивительно...
Ну а по поводу того что ,я написал что "все сейчас думают о выгоде"? Так это прямая политика того,что народу лишенному культуры больше не о чем думать как о деньгах и выгоде...но и в этом думы народа останутся только думами,судя по всему в ближайшем будущем денюшек у народа должно еще "немножкo" поубавиться))...


----------

